# Aww my cat is sad...



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

So I got our cat about 2 years ago as a cute little hell raising kitten. The now husband wasn't all for it but said it was MY cat and as long as I took care of him he was fine with me bringing him home.

Now the cat is HIS (so he says) and our cat loves us like no other (always indoor never outdoor). The husband was joking saying he was going to take the cat with him to Cali for his buisness trip..... Well he left early this morning and thankfully left the cat lol

I'm getting ready for work and go into the spare bedroom where our socks are (yea odd I know) and I look over to my right for some odd reason and see....










He packed himself lol That bag has been there for about a month and he's left it alone until now.

Man I love my pets  He ended up coming out and spending some time with me so I think he's happy again, at least until I leave for work...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is cute. He misses his Daddy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you have a potential stowaway there. Gonna have to watch that boy.


----------

